# Overnight stop at Calais after late crossing?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Recently a member suggested that, rather than stopping on Marine Parade, a late ferry from Dover followed by an overnight stop at Calais ferryport is a good idea. Well, we're fairly convinced by this and would like to try it. I now can't find the relevant thread so can anyone give details please of where / how to overnight at Calais? 

Chris


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

It will probably be Gravelines just a few minutes from the port and very good indeed.

It is on the quayside and usually has several vans there overnighting

Regards

John and Sue


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Chris,
Overnighting in Calais is very easy and in fact youhave several different options

(1) Calais Plage, come off ferry, turn right for Calais centre and follow signs for plage. Aire is on your right and is well sign posted. However this time of year this could well be full

(2) Marina area, this is actually on the way to the plage on your left as you go over the bridge in the town centre

(3) Cite Europe, they have a dedicated car park for campers which is a little hard to find but you will see at least 10 vans on it each night, this is where I use as it is extremely quiet and also dead level with a police station at one end of it

(4) Ferry Port, you can always swing around at the ferry port entrance and park beside the ticket office for the night, seems safe and I have used it often but can be noisy with trucks coming off overnight ferries.

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What about overnighting at Cite Europe?
We were there the other week and around 9 vans (and one caravan) stayed the night.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hebzez, 
What night were you there as I was on it last week with 9 vans and a caravan also?

Raymond


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

All you need do is use the excellent facilities that this website has to offer with a quick search :wink: ...

>Calais Aire de Service<

>Calais Yacht Basin Aire de Stationement<

>Calais Ferry Terminal Aire de Stationement<

>Cite Europe Aire de Stationement<

>Auchan Aire de Service<

Gravellines is a bit further away but possibly another option..

>Gravelines Aire de Stationement

>Gravelines Aire de Service<

Note...

An Aire de Service includes a motorhome service point but not always somewhere to stay overnight.

An Aire de Stationement includes somewhere to stay overnight but usually with no servicing facilities.

Pete


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

finyar said:


> Hebzez,
> What night were you there as I was on it last week with 9 vans and a caravan also?
> 
> Raymond


Don't think it was the same night - we were there about 5 weeks back.
It must be getting quite common for caravans using it as well as motorhomes.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We always use the aire at the plage at calias. There are several restuarants and 3 good chp shops 1min walk away.
Its quite a comradery there and vanners from all coutries will often be seen talking etc. Its right next to the beach and you can walk into calias in approx 15 mins

Best time to arrive is mid afternoon


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think this is the thread you're after:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-108947-days0-orderasc-10.html


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi chrisandjohn .the problem with looking for some where to park late at night at grave lines-Calais plage could be full peak times and school holidays e.t.c your best bet is the yacht basin in Calais just drive on the attendant comes at 8am if not up will leave ticket reminder on windscreen .jud


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We always overnight at Cite Europe, stock up with wine and food before moving off in the morning.

Denise


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone you've given us lots of options. We'll probably go for Cité Europe. 

Tonyt, yes, that was the thread I meant, thanks. I thought it was Calais though, rather than Dunkerque.


Chris


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Thanks everyone you've given us lots of options. We'll probably go for Cité Europe.
> 
> Tonyt, yes, that was the thread I meant, thanks. I thought it was Calais though, rather than Dunkerque.
> 
> Chris


I tend to cross to Dunkerque and sometimes overnight there at the ticket office and sometimes just pop along the A16 for 35 minutes and overnight at Cite Europe. It depends which direction I'm taking the next day.

Neither of the spots are pretty but both are very convenient, safe and free.

Overnighting that side of the channel certainly works better for me.

Enjoy


----------

